# WTS Allstar Breakaway 1509



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Selling a Breakaway Allstar 1509. Factory build, all original, uncut. Selling for $250. Can meet in obx. Thanks.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

> spinner or conventional ? Handle length ? Brand & type of guides ? Up-locking or down-locking reel seat ? Age ? Condition ? Who was it wrapped by ? Reason for selling ?
> 
> Etc, etc, etc.


LOL  Sorry man I couldnt resist


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

LOL, that craps funny!! Yea, only other thing I will say about it is that it is conventional and in decent shape. In regards to the length, guides, age, all that stuff, look it up.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> LOL  Sorry man I couldnt resist


Ya know, you might be starting a "dangerous trend" here . . . 

PLUS, you forgot to ask for PICS . . . LOL !


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Still available.


----------

